# Sigma ROX 10.0 GPS - Good value



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

I forgot to post to this forum. I picked up a Sigma ROX 10.0 GPS a bit ago and it's been working out nicely. I do not have any prior time with a Garmin so I can't make a direct comparison.

The full bundle includes HRM strap, cadence and speed sensors and the unit has GPS speed and route/track recording built in as well.

Some information links.

The Facebook page is showing users' successes with export/import to several sites like Strava

https://www.facebook.com/SIGMASPORTUSA

The installation video






Basic operating walk through






The basic functions all work well, pretty easy to get up to speed as far as using, the manual is pretty decent.

Readability is pretty good, though there are some small details/indicators that show up on the display that until you memorize what they are will be pretty hard to read while riding.

My primary use is to see my speed, trip distance, time elapsed, cadence and HR and all of that is pretty straight forward. It has the ability to pre load a track as well as record a track and keep you on course. This is not a mapping GPS though and doesn't do turn by turn style navigation, just prompting to keep on a pre-loaded track.

Export to Strava and other apps works by recording and saving a ride on the unit, connecting the unit to a Mac or a PC using the included Sigma Datacenter software, and importing the data. Once imported into Datacenter you can then export to a file that you then upload to Strava or many of the other sites. The export format is .FIT to use for this purpose and works fine.

The one catch is that after you buy it you will need to log in to their website, create a user account and download the updated version of Datacenter for the .FIT format export to work properly. The shipped version of the software has a bug in it that has been fixed.

Evidently DC Rainmaker has one he plans to review and his review is the one to watch for if you want every feature run down. For my basic use, it's working out very well and I feel the price for the complete bundle on Amazon is a nice deal for what you get. I think I paid roughly $260.

SIGMA ROX - Overview


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

Not bad! I currently have the ROX 9.0 but was looking into probably getting a GPS unit sooner or later.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Very interesting. So can this follow GPS tracks? I just ordered a Wahoo RFLKT but i'm thinking of sending it back and getting the ROX 10 instead. The iPhone/RFLKT combo promised to work fine with tracking rides and uploading to strava but won't let me follow GPS tracks. There's also the battery life issue with the iPhone/RFLKT. 

What kind of battery life are you getting from the ROX? How much does it weight? Are you using a HRM with it?


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

It can follow tracks you create on a PC and load into the unit. 

I've done two hour+ rides on a charge and didn't even put a dent in the battery. No clue on its limits. 

Not sure on weight. 

It comes bundled with a HRM and strap as well as speed and cadence sensors if you get the full set. The HRM seems to work fine, on par with the Zephyr BT I was using with my Android phone.


----------



## BenTen (Apr 7, 2013)

Kingsqueak can you create tracks that aren't on road ?

I'm thinking of buying one but haven't bought a cycle computer before. When I ride its almost always on single track, will the Sigma record the GPS and save the route for the navigation arrow to follow even though its not on road ?

How does the computer hold out in off road conditions ?

I have been looking at the Garmin range but way too pricey, this seems to be a cheaper alternative


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

THX-1138 said:


> Not bad! I currently have the ROX 9.0 but was looking into probably getting a GPS unit sooner or later.


I noticed that Sigma updated their speed and cadence sensors for the ROX 10. This is probably because the 8/9 sensors snapped off their mounts very easily. Those I glued back together. After the headmount stopped communicating to the computer I upgraded to a Garmin 510.

After upgrading to 510 I would not switch back to a computer that did not auto upload wirelessly. Though I have to say that the graphing and charting in Sigma Data Center is superior to Garmim Connect.

It is good to Sigma with an edge 500 competitor though.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I have the Rox 5.0 and like it a lot. Just trying to get a handle on my fitness and keeping up on my amateur training. Eventually a 10, but being new I have a bunch of things to buy at one time. Slim


----------



## gf293guy (Oct 17, 2008)

Took my first mtb ride with the ROX 10 today. The screen is dead. It's mounted to my stem with the provided mount (new red one), it's not contacting anything but the mount. 

I'm very disappointed (keeping in mind it's only a bike computer) it broke on my FIRST ride, I took a short hike with it earlier in the day and was impressed with it. I like the s/w that comes with it as well. 

Loved the unit until it broke, once familiar with the menus and navigation it was great. Love the feature set - gps with breadcrumb trail display, barametric altimitor and compass, HR, CAD, Speed - had everything I wanted at a decent price. 

It continued to track my ride, I uploaded it to Strava without issue, recorded the whole ride. I just couldn't read the screen. Even when turned off the LCD showed the same spider web like defect. Glass is not cracked, it didn't fall off the bike or take a hit from anything. I ride aggressively on technical trails, apparently this unit is not up to the challenge of a 40 yr old mnt biker.

Anyone else have the same experience? I really liked the unit, but lost confidence it it. Could get a replacement on warranty, but how long will that one last?


----------



## Mehran (Nov 3, 2014)

gf293guy said:


> Took my first mtb ride with the ROX 10 today. The screen is dead. It's mounted to my stem with the provided mount (new red one), it's not contacting anything but the mount.
> 
> I'm very disappointed (keeping in mind it's only a bike computer) it broke on my FIRST ride, I took a short hike with it earlier in the day and was impressed with it. I like the s/w that comes with it as well.
> 
> ...


I have seen a video in youtube for Sigma's channel, a German team called Bulls all use the Rox 10.0 on their XC bikes, so I guess rough terrain should not be a problem.

Try to reset the device using the Data Centre, otherwise ask for a replacement. The warranty as per Garmin is one year.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Update: The Garmin Connect software has improved dramatically and now rivals the Rox software. That plus segments and all the other Garmin goodies.

For a little more you get a full color touch screen, live tracking and automatic upload. Though from the sounds of things, the Rox 10 kills on battery life.


----------



## craoul (Aug 7, 2015)

Garmin are commercial devices, too expensive and every unit skips gps in dense forests. Never get that with Sigma or my geonaute keymaze 500. The only issues with Rox10.0 is the connection from the case to the bike mount, plastic is not hard enough and the fact that does not upload wireless to data center and Strava. But as the device is awesome and cheap for what it can do. I love this device.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

craoul said:


> Garmin are commercial devices, too expensive and every unit skips gps in dense forests.


Commercial devices? What are you talking about? Expensive, I get. It's because Garmin is playing the "add features" game with their new models.

Sorry not sure how you get to "every unit skips in dense forests". Have you used every Garmin receiver ever made? Doubt it.

I went several YEARS (with multiple different receivers) before I lost a GPS signal. It happened this year, and it had nothing to do with my device. I happened to be out on a day and at a time when any GPS would have had problems with reception. Few satellites were visible and with a poor geometry in the sky at that. That is verifiable information, BTW, with the Trimble Planning website.


----------

